
Fear and sadness in Silicon Valley - egusa
http://fortune.com/2015/10/09/fear-loathing-silicon-valley/
======
pavornyoh
>To be clear, I don’t have data backing any of this up.

I stopped reading after that claim.

~~~
prostoalex
As shares of private companies are not floated and traded on a daily basis,
the data points would be hard to collect.

Some venture firms have access to information on some companies, but it's
unlikely that one party has all information on all involved companies.

Moreover, many valuation drops are simply not documented due to negotiating
parties disagreeing on price and then parting their ways. As there's no
investment event, there's no valuation peg to declare it a down round, just
the sentiment, which is what author is trying to convey.

